
How a New York Times Reporter Became a Cheerleader for the Atomic Bomb - anarbadalov
https://undark.org/article/atomic-bill-laurence-manhattan-project/
======
anarbadalov
Particularly of interest for history of science folks, like myself, and
journalists. An unusual history and an up-close look a mysterious journalist —
one who was given exclusive access to covering the atomic bomb — historian
Alex Wellerstein called “part huckster, part journalist, all wild card … a
real-life character with more strangeness than would seem tolerable in pure
fiction.”

